# Radio Flyer Bike



## jd56 (Dec 24, 2011)

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/2767414832.html

Just found this and thinking about picking it up ...if the price is right.

Does anyone out there have research info on these Radio Flyer Adult midlleweights.

I can't find any info on them. 
Its xmas and the wife said I can get one more bike for my tanklight collection. The Columbia Firebolt and Firearrow have the eyeball headlights and this too seems to have the eyeball lights.
Love the rack tailight as well. generator powered.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vincev (Dec 24, 2011)

PASS! If this bike were in mint condition it might bring $200 and that would be tops.It has the wrong seat,grips,missing fender and in poor general condition.If you REALLY want it offer $50 as the top price.Just my opinion.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 24, 2011)

yeah from the pics there is alot missing. But I love the tail and headlights.

Is there any serial research for these out there somewhere?
I looked at date book I got recently and there is no mention of these.
I'm heading there now and watch it be a Murray Flite bike. 
Wish me luck.
Thanks for the reply Vince. 
I need to satisfy my addiction....I need a tanklight bike.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 24, 2011)

*jd56*

Hey jd56...
        I would pass, just keep looking and you will find a cleaner middleweight.
 There are a lot of cool ones out there..................Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm a sucker for tanklights.
This is a Western Flyer Sabre Flyer. I bought it for $75. Way too much but.... Vince suggested, as did you to wait on a better find. But, I wanted another bike like yesterday. So I bought it.
Needs some work for sure. Too many things wrong but it is what it is.

here are some pics.
Having trouble locating the correct list for the following serial# MO.28x10. 627207.

Loved the rear light and the tanklight. What can I say....I'm easy to please. Used the small co. bonus money that I got for xmas.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 24, 2011)

*jd56*

jd56...$75.00 is fine. It's worth that just for the cool tank & rack w/light...........Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Dec 24, 2011)

I agree. The tanklight (missing the lenses) and the light on the rack is worth the purchase.
Its a shame someone painted the entire bike flat black. Probably was a stolen bike at some point. I hope not.
Still having trouble with the serial# MO (Murray Ohio) and a dot then 28X10 and a dot then 627207
The date book I just got only goes to 57'. Most MO prefixes have suffix of "T or V". Can't find a listing for just MO.
after changing the front rim and tire and servicing the sloppy crank she will ride nice.


----------

